# Mini poodle breeder in California



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Tenchi, Clarion would be my first choice for a black mini in CA! Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders


----------



## tenchi (Dec 10, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> Hi Tenchi, Clarion would be my first choice for a black mini in CA! Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders


I had actually just sent them an email to inquire about poodles earlier today! Thanks for the suggestion, it seems like they are highly regarded for a good reason.


----------



## tenchi (Dec 10, 2018)

Also,I would potentially be interested in shipping a poodle if there are no adverse effects to doing so. So I guess any reputable breeder I would be interested in


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

https://poodlebreeders.com/#TPanchor


and


"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!


----------

